# What content shall be on my home page ?



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am creating my own brand from scratch, I know that it will take some effort and work to spread the name. What Shall I put on my home page of my website content wise. Shall I write a introduction of my brand and show some samples of it or Have like a billboard banner showing off my brand. 
Any ideas will help.

thanks
Dee


----------



## REAMS (Aug 8, 2010)

Have product or design visible in some way,even if just in the banner. Also make sure that its clearly understood what the sites about, that lets potential customers who whats up. Make the shop within easy sight.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Lots of words, telling the search engines what the site is about. Pictures for the punters.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

...and no flash.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you're selling t-shirts online I would suggest that you put your products right on the homepage so that it's only one click away from a customer clicking the "add to cart" button.

Sort of like bustedtees.com, threadess.com, or ugmonk.com


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Images(products), content (keywords), contact information, clear navigation to all pages on site, what makes you different than your competitors, additional links to internal pages, how to purchase information, H1, H2 and H3 tags properly used, no long paragraphs, all "behind the scenes" information (alt tags so SE's can "read" images, meta tags, titles properly optimized for your primary key words) and a central focus (text and images) that appeals to your customers.


----------



## mrsenim (Aug 27, 2010)

Information about the product. Main features, advantages and may be two to three testimonials help a lot.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

download the lynx browser, it's text only so will give you an idea how it seen by googlebots.


----------



## biophase (Aug 12, 2007)

Your page should go something like for each page.

Store Name
Photos of Shirts
Short Text Describing Shirts

Then Below the Fold---

500 words text discussing your store with keywords here and there to make it more SEO friendly


----------



## Zhivago (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a helpful post, thanks OP and contributors!


----------



## smclean06 (Jul 7, 2010)

Rodney is right, having your product right on the front page is best. Not a whole bunch of words. Visitors are lazy and want to know what's going on the second they land on your page. Reading even 1 sentence takes more time than seeing pictures of shirts.

I suggest having your "home" page actually be your shop page, honestly. The less clicks it takes to buy the more sales you'll see.


----------

